# Need An Electrician - Stc-1000 Certification



## hopnerd (11/5/12)

Hi all, I recently received my shiny new temp controller and am looking for a licensed Sparky to finish up the wiring, test and tag. I'd rather give the job o a local brewer before heading elsewhere. I've got all the materials, just need someone with a bit of know-how.
If you're in Sydney (inner west) and keen for a quick job feel free to send through a PM.
Cheers


----------



## bignath (11/5/12)

hopnerd said:


> If you're in Sydney (inner west) and keen for a quick job feel free to send through a PM.




Yeah, but what about the stc??? (boom tish..)


that snippet of your quote could be taken more than one way.

sorry mate, just stirring....couldn't resist it.

I can't help you, as i'm no where near sydney, but i have wired my stc's all on my own with some very good wiring diagrams on this forum and others.

any reason you don't want to do it yourself? If it's your fist go at wiring something like this, i understand it's a daunting process, as doing anything with electrical wiring certainly requires respect, thought and careful planning, but it's pretty simple in the overall scheme of things.

cheers mate,

Nath


----------



## mjadeb1984 (12/5/12)

+1 mate. im a sparky but in adelaide, but really electricianing is easy. just take your time and follow wiring diagrams plus what your trying to do is quite simple there is lots of people here that will guide/help you thru it. also is there any reason you want it tagged?


----------



## hopnerd (12/5/12)

Big Nath said:


> Yeah, but what about the stc??? (boom tish..)


Lol that's gold. Didn't even occur to me when I typed it out. 
I have an electronics engineering degree so am confident with a wiring diagram. And you're absolutely right guys, the threads on here are really straight forward as far as instructions go. I actually built a stir plate using guidelines from some of the guys here. I may have over engineered that project though, I reckon it could churn butter  
The only thing holding me back on this build is the legal side of things with 240V. This is why I was thinking of getting it tagged. If that's not actually a requirement in NSW then I won't bother. Although I still reckon having someone qualified to check it over is a good idea, just from a fire/electrical safey perspective.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (12/5/12)

Tagging is only required on business premises for insurance isn't it? 

I wired up one of the mashmaster temp controllers.. It was as simple as pie. I actual even hooked up an electric stovetop for someone as well, routed out the countertop and installed the bigger one!

Have a study of the diagram and post your steps up here and let others tell you if it's right ;-)


----------



## brettprevans (12/5/12)

the ampage in a temp controller is so small i wouldnt bother geting a sparky to wire. mind you im biased. i got a sparky to wire my temp controller and 3.6kw element and he fkd it up and I had to do it myself. I even got my mate who is an electrical engineer over whilst i wired it, and I did a better job than both of them. 

then again I have a completely new electrical mains board with all the bells and whistles, so I shouldnt get fried even i fk up some wiring. 

disclaimer: of course you should play it safe when dealing with electricity and kids, dont try this at home.


----------



## hopnerd (12/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> the ampage in a temp controller is so small


Spose you're right on the current draw, the LED screen would require bugger all. It's the appliances being driven that will chew the juice though. The box is capabable of passing up to 10A, which puts it into the dangerous category. I've been stung once replacing a lightbulb... never again.



citymorgue2 said:


> i got a sparky to wire my temp controller and 3.6kw element and he fkd it up and I had to do it myself.


That a real shame mate. The dodgy tradies give all the rest such a bad name. I hope you ended up getting your money back, or at least gave him a lesson on how to do his job properly.

Cheers for the advice guys, I'll have a look into it further.


----------



## Rob S (12/5/12)

Sparky at my work tests & tags my three stc's. Maybe your work maintenance guy can do it.


----------



## cooperplace (13/5/12)

I do almost all my own electrics, have never had a problem. I base this on: (i) successfully learning Ohm's law at school (ii) being very very careful, (iii) common sense. It's important to know your own limitations: if you're not happy doing the job, get a sparky in to do it. If you feel confident working with electricity, and if you are determined to treat it with considerable respect, give it a go.

But don't take risks. If unsure, don't proceed.


----------

